# 2022 Tiguan SEL R-Line - dealer add ons



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

Negotiated a new tiguan for my wife. and by negotiate i mean prayed not to pay over MSRP.

MSRP is 37,700 however they had a ton of add ons bringing the price to 39,434
Combination roadside kit - 100
VW Care - 200
Bumperdillo - 150
Enhanced Rear View Mirror - 355
Rubber Mat Kit - 260
Wheel locks - 200

*Question is what is the rubber mat kit? is it more than just the 4 floor mats? does it have trunk one too?*

I have a 2019 tiguan im trading in, and i bought the monster mats for it already, so i dont even need the new ones, maybe i can sell. They wouldnt take them off the new build, car isnt even in the port yet.

Thanks!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

If the mats are the same that came in the 2021 SEL Premium R-Line, I think they are considered the "monster mats"
The front in mine have the Tiguan name in white in them.
The trunk mat in mine is just the carpeted mat. It did come with 4 of those slick velcro rear organizers though.
The dealer I bought my vehicle from (in Missouri) kept the roadside kit 
I'm not sure what the "enhanced mirror" is, but mine came with the frameless auto-dimming mirror w/compass and 3 homelink buttons.
I found an OEM wheel lock kit on Ebay after I purchased mine for $50 shipped. Brand new.
Most have found the bumperdillo helpful, in fact there is a new thread about them today. I don't own one, and atm don't forsee getting one. Retired, grown kids.
Not sure what is included in "VW Care" but mine came with 2 yrs of free maintenance, which for some reason they bumped to 3 after purchase!!

What color did you get? Pics?

Welcome aboard!

Bob.


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

OhioSpyderman said:


> If the mats are the same that came in the 2021 SEL Premium R-Line, I think they are considered the "monster mats"
> The front in mine have the Tiguan name in white in them.
> The trunk mat in mine is just the carpeted mat. It did come with 4 of those slick velcro rear organizers though.
> The dealer I bought my vehicle from (in Missouri) kept the roadside kit
> ...


Yea i would have liked to have sourced some of it on my own, but dealer said take it or leave it, they were only willing to take of the 200 wheel locks cause its dealer installed, not port installed. 

The mirror is what you described, which i like cause then i can control the garage. Bumperdillo i have on our current tiguan which i like, adds a nice little chrome accent. 

VWCare is basically the 30K mile service. 10 and 20 is included. I went to the service desk and asked them how much the service would otherwise cost and they said 350, so i figured the 200 prepaid into the car price is worth it. 

I guess ill take the mats out of the car as soon as its delivered and maybe i can sell them online.

I hope for $260 for mats, it will include the trunk mat too.

Got atlantic blue, which is apparently damn hard to find, only one for 200 miles from me. 

No pics yet, dealer said it will arrive late january to late february.....luckily my 2019 lease doesnt run out til late feb anyways.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Just did a fake build on vw.com and found that these are the floor liners. They do not show the "monster mats" at all










They do however show a trunk liner:


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

We got fooled on the mats as well. We thought the "Monster Mats" were the "MuddyBuddy", but they are not. Also, the "Monster Mats" don't include anything for the trunk.

We sold the Monster Mats locally, then bought WeatherTech (which makes the "MuddyBuddy" mats anyway IIRC.)


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Just did a fake build on vw.com and found that these are the floor liners. They do not show the "monster mats" at all
> 
> View attachment 147474
> 
> ...


thanks! That adds up to the 260 the dealer added on so those are probably the mats they will be installing.

Think its worth trying to sell them? Since I already have monster mats from my 2019. I would keep the trunk liner since I don’t have that.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

BostonVR6 said:


> Think its worth trying to sell them? Since I already have monster mats from my 2019. I would keep the trunk liner since I don’t have that.


Your call, BUT the Muddybuddy's appear to go further up the sides, where the Monster Mats are basically FLAT.
BUT, the Monster Mats are rubber, where I'm guessing the MuddyBuddy's are most likely formed plastic.

Bob.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Somehow I ended up with the wheel locks and cargo privacy cover for free.


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

VT1.8T said:


> Somehow I ended up with the wheel locks and cargo privacy cover for free.


I don’t think the privacy cover is an option/accessory, it’s just part of the car. At least SEL RLine.

wheel locks was the only dealer installed option I was able to get them to remove. 199 seemed steep. Granted for - 39k car, 200 is trivial, but just hate the thought of overpaying for something lol


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

In all honesty, I think you got a great deal.
In June of last year, I paid about a grand more for mine, but unlike your deal, mine was all rolled in, no add-ons, it's the way the 2021's came.
When I saw the new 2022 lineup, I could never figure out why they were leaving out some of the stuff, but I guess they really weren't, just trying to make it look like the "price" of the car was lower....

I'm still trying to understand the difference in headlight issue, but from my limited reading, the 21's have a mechanical Dynamic Light Assist, where the 22's do not, but may be capable (through software) of a similar function? (feel free to enlighten me if I am mispoken...)

I absolutely LOVE my Atlantic Blue. Classy color.
I searched for months, lost several cars across the states, and finally nabbed the one in Missouri.

Bob.


----------



## rjlangle (Sep 14, 2012)

Wish mine had the home link mirror. Can’t believe an almost 40grand car can’t open my garage door. First world problems 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

rjlangle said:


> Wish mine had the home link mirror. Can’t believe an almost 40grand car can’t open my garage door. First world problems 🤦🏻‍♂️


I bet it can be added pretty easily, maybe just swapping the mirror, especially since it’s not installed at the factory but installed at port instead


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Mine came with the VW USB C to USB Adapter, Enhanced Homelink Mirror, Cargo Block System, Monster Mats, Emergency Roadside Kit, Rear Roof Spoiler, First Aid Kit, and Wheel Locks. The dealership gave me the privacy cover for free out of the parts department. Basically loaded with all the extra goodies except for the Bumperdillo Protection Plate. Currently looking to add the Bumperdillo P.P. in black once I've made up my mind.


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

What is the cargo block system?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

OhioSpyderman said:


> View attachment 147593
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147594


Interesting. Probably too complicated for my wife (it’s her car)


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Complicated???
Maybe I should have added this to show you HOW they work....









Amazon.com: Multipurpose Cargo Organizer Blocks Car Trunk Storage Organizer Blocks, Available to Wool Trunk's Carpet for Car/Truck/SUV/Van, Set of 4 : Automotive


Buy Multipurpose Cargo Organizer Blocks Car Trunk Storage Organizer Blocks, Available to Wool Trunk's Carpet for Car/Truck/SUV/Van, Set of 4: Trunk Organizers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Kind of like velcro....

Bob.


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

Perhaps I should have said my wife is too lazy to have to deal with it lol.

I don’t think it’s complicated for myself


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I don't know about you, but I watch what I say about my wife online.
Don't want to be found slumped over at my desk with a knife in my back!

Bob.


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I don't know about you, but I watch what I say about my wife online.
> Don't want to be found slumped over at my desk with a knife in my back!
> 
> Bob.


lol I’m pretty safe, her eyeballs are on Instagram looking at dresses and shoes


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

BostonVR6 said:


> lol I’m pretty safe, her eyeballs are on Instagram looking at dresses and shoes


We will say nice things at your funeral.


----------



## raaizin (Nov 14, 2009)

I just price a SEL Premium R-line and got a quote almost 3k over msrp. No add on just ADM. Is that the going rate


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Are you asking about a 21 or 22.
There are no 22 SEL Premium R-lines, only SEL R-Lines.

I would expect that almost all cars are going for more than MSRP at this point, glad I got mine 7 months ago....

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm just happy to avoid dealer markups. I certainly wouldn't have purchased my new Tiguan had any been imposed.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

raaizin said:


> I just price a SEL Premium R-line and got a quote almost 3k over msrp. No add on just ADM. Is that the going rate


Paid sticker for mine a month ago


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

I went through the same issues when I purchased my Atlantic Blue a few weeks ago. Also paid sticker, but an incredible deal on my trade. 

Those rubber mats are no better than carpet mats, but are rubber. The 'emergency kit' is a joke. Those blocks are, too, if you put a mat back there. Even if you don't, I really wonder how many people would really use those on a regular basis? They look good on paper, but...? Same issue with the wheel locks and even the power adapter in the car. 

I just swallowed hard and moved on as, much like you, the dealer was like - take it, or leave it. No choice in the matter. I did speak to it in the survey they sent. I got some corporate puke back about the 'why' but the purchaser should have a say in what they want/don't. It's really as simple as that. In 30+ years of buying cars, I've never had such small 'things' jammed on me before. 

All that said? The vehicle is very nice and these are minor gripes!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Hrmmm.
I would much rather prefer my "Monster" mats to carpet.
I replaced WAY to many carpet mats in my time...

Wheel locks? At $300+ (and probably more), I do NOT want anyone taking my wheels. (I guess location can play into that decision).

I figured the "Emergency Kit" wasn't much, but it would have been "nice" for my dealer to include it (rather than KEEP it).

The "BLOCKS"?
How can you not love them?
Little blocks of love...lol.
I used them to keep crazy items (like propane tanks) from crashing from front to back, side to side.
I actually am considering buying another set from Amazon...









Amazon.com: Multipurpose Cargo Organizer Blocks Car Trunk Storage Organizer Blocks, Available to Wool Trunk's Carpet for Car/Truck/SUV/Van, Set of 4 : Automotive


Buy Multipurpose Cargo Organizer Blocks Car Trunk Storage Organizer Blocks, Available to Wool Trunk's Carpet for Car/Truck/SUV/Van, Set of 4: Trunk Organizers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Call me crazy (many have, including my wife!)

Bob.


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

Does anyone have their window sticker for a 2022 SEL R-Line? I am buying one and I see $575.00 for the "Rear Roof Edge Spoiler" on the sticker. Is that just the usual rear spoiler and for whatever reason it's broken out separately from the base MSRP? Also, can anyone confirm if the cargo cover does in fact come with the vehicle? In all the review videos I've seen, it's in the Tiguan under the cargo floor. My dealer is not marking up the vehicle but basically forcing me to get Stargard and Clear Shield instead as he says it will be installed when sold.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

DanJinCA said:


> Does anyone have their window sticker for a 2022 SEL R-Line? I am buying one and I see $575.00 for the "Rear Roof Edge Spoiler" on the sticker. Is that just the usual rear spoiler and for whatever reason it's broken out separately from the base MSRP? Also, can anyone confirm if the cargo cover does in fact come with the vehicle? In all the review videos I've seen, it's in the Tiguan under the cargo floor. My dealer is not marking up the vehicle but basically forcing me to get Stargard and Clear Shield instead as he says it will be installed when sold.


Mine shows the same for the rear spoiler. Can't confirm the privacy cover, I'll ask my brother to check his and see if it's listed separately.


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Mine shows the same for the rear spoiler. Can't confirm the privacy cover, I'll ask my brother to check his and see if it's listed separately.


Ok, good to know. Thank you! I was concerned it was going to be some after market looking add on spoiler. The dealer is not hugely helpful. Forum is!


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

DanJinCA said:


> Ok, good to know. Thank you! I was concerned it was going to be some after market looking add on spoiler. The dealer is not hugely helpful. Forum is!


Actually, I bet it's the black spoiler seen in these photos:








2022 VW Tiguan (Allspace) Debuts With Golf Looks, New Tech And More Premium Cabin | Carscoops


Mr. Worldwide is coming. The Tiguan that will be sold around the world with up to seven seats has finally been updated




www.carscoops.com


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Can't speak to 22's, but my 21 had it's cargo (privacy) cover under the under the cargo flooring..

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

OK, I just did a fake build of a 22 SEL R-line.
The cargo (privacy) cover is a $180 option.
I do not see any type of rear spoiler as an option.

Just a heads up...

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

The rear spoilers are currently out of stock for current model year, if you got one, it's on your window sticker, if not, you'll be waiting for them to come back (if they ever do). Further more, my brothers SEL had the privacy cover in his trunk floor (where you can store it when not in use) and it's not listed on the window sticker. So who knows. I know mine supposedly didn't come with one, so they 'gave' me one. So not sure if the SEL R Line comes with them by default or what...


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

For those who haven't noticed the optional VW spoiler...


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Do they come painted? (body color)

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Do they come painted? (body color)
> 
> Bob.


Pure White or Deep Pearl Black, why they added the Pure White spoiler to my Oryx White is beyond me... still, its hard to tell unless your up close and looking at it. WOULD have preferred the black.


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

OhioSpyderman said:


> OK, I just did a fake build of a 22 SEL R-line.
> The cargo (privacy) cover is a $180 option.
> I do not see any type of rear spoiler as an option.
> 
> ...


I saw that too! I think it is included. I did see a new 2021 SEL R-Line on the lot and although the window sticker did not list the cargo cover, it was under the floor.


Burkett.ACB said:


> Pure White or Deep Pearl Black, why they added the Pure White spoiler to my Oryx White is beyond me... still, its hard to tell unless your up close and looking at it. WOULD have preferred the black.


I guess that's what I'll be getting since I also have an Oryx White SEL R-Line coming my way with spoiler...


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Sorry for the dumb questions, is it an "extension" or a replacement?
(It looks pretty "seemless", but I obviously can't see the top).

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

DanJinCA said:


> I saw that too! I think it is included. I did see a new 2021 SEL R-Line on the lot and although the window sticker did not list the cargo cover, it was under the floor.
> 
> I guess that's what I'll be getting since I also have an Oryx White SEL R-Line coming my way with spoiler...


Undoubtedly


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Sorry for the dumb questions, is it an "extension" or a replacement?
> (It looks pretty "seemless", but I obviously can't see the top).
> 
> Bob.


It's an extension, though it pieces over the existing spoiler REALLY well. It's really precision cut to be honest so you can't tell.. I didn't notice it until I read the window sticker.


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

raaizin said:


> I just price a SEL Premium R-line and got a quote almost 3k over msrp. No add on just ADM. Is that the going rate


ouch 3k? You sure some of that 3k doesn’t go towards all the little add one everyone is discussing such as roadside kit and wheel locks?

I just negotiated this past weekend and I’m paying full msrp 37,700 PLUS the cost of the add ons but nothing you can’t put a specific value against, like markup. I also got one of 5 Atlantic blue SEL RLine within 200 miles of Boston. The other 4 are in NY.


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> The rear spoilers are currently out of stock for current model year, if you got one, it's on your window sticker, if not, you'll be waiting for them to come back (if they ever do). Further more, my brothers SEL had the privacy cover in his trunk floor (where you can store it when not in use) and it's not listed on the window sticker. So who knows. I know mine supposedly didn't come with one, so they 'gave' me one. So not sure if the SEL R Line comes with them by default or what...


you saying my Tiguan may not come with any spoiler at all? (Haven’t taken delivery yet)


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

To all the 22 owners/potential buyers, from my buying experience, you are NOT getting ripped off.
The MSRP on my 21 SEL Premium R-Line (same as the now SEL R-line) was around 39K (with taxes and Delivery [out of state], close to 42K).
I "think" what VW did, was drop the MSRP on the 22's, but built their profit back in with "forced" add ons. They are not forced, they just built them that way.
If you had chosen to build one, and waited GOD knows how long, you may have saved a few dollars.
I'm pretty sure they have a target "profit" on their vehicles, and marketing is just doing what they do, "marketing".
At one point early in my life, I sold cars.
You get nothing for FREE.

Bob.


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Sorry for the dumb questions, is it an "extension" or a replacement?
> (It looks pretty "seemless", but I obviously can't see the top).
> 
> Bob.


I believe it is an extension as I watched a YouTube video of it being installed in researching what the hell I was paying an extra $575 for:


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

OhioSpyderman said:


> To all the 22 owners/potential buyers, from my buying experience, you are NOT getting ripped off.
> The MSRP on my 21 SEL Premium R-Line (same as the now SEL R-line) was around 39K (with taxes and Delivery [out of state], close to 42K).
> I "think" what VW did, was drop the MSRP on the 22's, but built their profit back in with "forced" add ons. They are not forced, they just built them that way.
> If you had chosen to build one, and waited GOD knows how long, you may have saved a few dollars.
> ...


You're definitely right but I am DEFINITELY getting ripped off by being forced to pay $1200 for Stargard and Clear Shield. But as the dealer noted "you can view it as the mark up but at least you get some added value". Ok...

The MSRP for an Oryx White SEL R-Line is coming to $39,890 inclusive of $1,195 destination and $1,725 of add ons (oryx white, spoiler, HomeLink rearview, Monster mats, Roadside&First Aid kits). I'm ok with these add ons.

The total purchase price comes to $41,080 AFTER Stargard and Clear Shield.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I think you missed my point.
You are just now paying extra for what I paid for the whole car. 
I got the mats, the blocks, the (missing) roadside kit, but it wasn't EXTRA.
Clever marketing ploy.
We both paid the same price 

Yes, you are paying for the spoiler, but with the market and your desire to have it now, you didn't want to do a "special order".
Sales is such a clever game....

Bob.


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I think you missed my point.
> You are just now paying extra for what I paid for the whole car.
> I got the mats, the blocks, the (missing) roadside kit, but it wasn't EXTRA.
> Clever marketing ploy.
> ...


No, we're on the same page! We paid the same, they're just marketing a lower MSRP. I paid a mark up in the form of Stargard/Clear Shield...


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

What is Stargard? Clear Sheild?

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

BostonVR6 said:


> you saying my Tiguan may not come with any spoiler at all? (Haven’t taken delivery yet)


You will have the body spoiler, it's built into the roof edge line, but the more aggressive spoiler, you may not.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> What is Stargard? Clear Sheild?
> 
> Bob.


Paint Protection, and Vehicle Tracking essentially


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

At least in the Boston area there seem to be plenty of white gray and black SEL rlines. No need to pay above msrp and you should be able to find the car that has the add ons you actually want vs don’t.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I was actually shocked today when I checked my local dealers inventory.
When I took my 21 SEL P R-Line for some issues, the salesman said they NEVER get the higher level models.
SURPRISE. They now have an Atlantic Blue/Black leather SEL R-line IN STOCK.
Going to watch how long it is listed on the site...

Bob.


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

Mine wasn’t in stock, they aren’t even sure when it’s coming in, probably late next month. I just hope it comes before my lease ends otherwise not sure what my wife will do for wheels


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

BostonVR6 said:


> Mine wasn’t in stock, they aren’t even sure when it’s coming in, probably late next month. I just hope it comes before my lease ends otherwise not sure what my wife will do for wheels


Tell her to use those Lamborfeeties.


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Paint Protection, and Vehicle Tracking essentially


I managed to find another dealer in the Bay Area to sell me the exact same Tiguan WITHOUT $1,390 for Stargard/Clear Shield. Just MSRP it is!


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

DanJinCA said:


> I managed to find another dealer in the Bay Area to sell me the exact same Tiguan WITHOUT $1,390 for Stargard/Clear Shield. Just MSRP it is!


nice!If the other dealer that is more expensive is closer, tell them about the deal, maybe they will match.


----------



## gorewest (Jul 26, 2021)

BostonVR6 said:


> Perhaps I should have said my wife is too lazy to have to deal with it lol.
> 
> I don’t think it’s complicated for myself


You might be sleeping on the couch after this.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

BostonVR6 said:


> Interesting. Probably too complicated for my wife (it’s her car)



What's nice about the cargo blocks, which I never use, is that you can hide them under the third row seats, which I also never use. 🤣


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

Burkett.ACB said:


> You will have the body spoiler, it's built into the roof edge line, but the more aggressive spoiler, you may not.
> View attachment 148036



One of the things I like about the Tiguan is the stock spoiler. I hate these big, oversized sunshade things hanging off of the back of most SUVs. It the dealer tried to "Add" on when I bought it, it would have been removed before I left the showroom.


----------



## Jarod99 (Nov 20, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> If the mats are the same that came in the 2021 SEL Premium R-Line, I think they are considered the "monster mats"
> The front in mine have the Tiguan name in white in them.
> The trunk mat in mine is just the carpeted mat. It did come with 4 of those slick velcro rear organizers though.
> The dealer I bought my vehicle from (in Missouri) kept the roadside kit
> ...


What’s does the wheel lock kit do? Sorry not very car smart!!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

With the wheel lock kit (comes with 4 locks [locking lugs] and a key) you take one of the 5 stock lugs off each wheel and replace it with a lock.










That way, the only way you can remove a wheel is to have the "key".
No one can steal your wheels because they don't have a "key".

Does that make sense?

Bob.

EDIT: The key and the locks have a special "design" in them, so that only the key will tighten and loosen the lock.
It is "best practice" to use only hand tools (not power tools) to install and remove the locks.


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

I read in the past that anyone with one of those universal sockets can still remove the lugs. And I would assume someone that iOS in the business of stealing wheels probably knows that too. I had the dealer remove the 199 add on, but I may buy the oem locks only (around $60). 

Universal socket


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

Picking up 22 Tiguan SEL R-Line today. Although the spoiler was on the window sticker for $575, the dealer sent me a pic and I noticed it was missing. They then said it was out of stock and they would adjust the price. I guarantee you that would not have happened if I didn’t notice.


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

DanJinCA said:


> Picking up 22 Tiguan SEL R-Line today. Although the spoiler was on the window sticker for $575, the dealer sent me a pic and I noticed it was missing. They then said it was out of stock and they would adjust the price. I guarantee you that would not have happened if I didn’t notice.


what does it look like without the spoiler?


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

BostonVR6 said:


> what does it look like without the spoiler?


Just like any MQB


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

BostonVR6 said:


> what does it look like without the spoiler?


Looks like the below! Just has the smaller spoiler with break light. Picked up the car and drove it from the dealer in San Jose to Oakland for a dinner and then home to San Francisco. Really like it up but I'm getting "Lane Assist currently not available" warning messages non stop which doesn't allow me to use Travel Assist/ACC. Not sure what is going on...will start a thread and see if anyone has any ideas. Because of the error, I cannot enable the function in the car settings. So the feature not being enabled definitely is not the problem. Hopefully I don't need to head into service already...


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

DanJinCA said:


> Picking up 22 Tiguan SEL R-Line today. Although the spoiler was on the window sticker for $575, the dealer sent me a pic and I noticed it was missing. They then said it was out of stock and they would adjust the price. I guarantee you that would not have happened if I didn’t notice.


Also, I guess the port re-printed the window sticker before delivering the car to the dealer and removed the spoiler add o because the one I was provided no longer had it.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Bob.


----------



## dwaller5366 (12 mo ago)

Local dealer here in WI is adding a $2500 'market adjustment' to their new cars, but is saying you get Auto Armor as part of that 'adjustment'. Oh, and a "free" TV.

Uh, thanks but I'll pass.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

dwaller5366 said:


> Local dealer here in WI is adding a $2500 'market adjustment' to their new cars, but is saying you get Auto Armor as part of that 'adjustment'. Oh, and a "free" TV.
> 
> Uh, thanks but I'll pass.


----------



## dwaller5366 (12 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


>


That's what we thought, too!

Not a VW, but a local Hyundai dealer is bananas with this one (they're not even trying to hide the fact that they're gouging you for $7498, it's right there in the description, Line 3:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

You guys should not go off of the configurator. Look at the order guide (link below) for the most accurate info about port installed accessories.
Remember anything port installed can’t be removed by law due to the monroney federal window sticker laws- since they’re officially on the sticker. 



https://di-uploads-pod16.dealerinspire.com/emichvw/uploads/2021/08/MY2022_Retail_Order_Guide_US_tiguan.pdf



PS- the cargo cover is listed as an accessory for all trims


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

ice4life said:


> You guys should not go off of the configurator. Look at the order guide (link below) for the most accurate info about port installed accessories.
> Remember anything port installed can’t be removed by law due to the monroney federal window sticker laws- since they’re officially on the sticker.
> 
> 
> ...


The dealer had emailed me a copy of the monroney prior to delivery from port. The car came with a final one that didn’t list the spoiler. Also, I got the cargo cover and it’s not on the window sticker and I didn’t pay extra for it. Not sure what’s going on there but I’ll take it!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

DanJinCA said:


> The dealer had emailed me a copy of the monroney prior to delivery from port. The car came with a final one that didn’t list the spoiler. Also, I got the cargo cover and it’s not on the window sticker and I didn’t pay extra for it. Not sure what’s going on there but I’ll take it!


Do you have the mdo package? It’s included in there. Which accessories are listed on your sticker?


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

ice4life said:


> Do you have the mdo package? It’s included in there. Which accessories are listed on your sticker?


Apparently not...


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Looks like you got what's in the "package".
Car sales.....that says it all....

Bob.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I’m guessing sel has the standard cargo cover. The more I researched, all the photos out of it have it. Not sure why it’s listed on the order guide unless that one is out of date.


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

OhioSpyderman said:


> View attachment 154183
> 
> 
> Looks like you got what's in the "package".
> ...


At least I only paid $650 for it : )


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DanJinCA said:


> The dealer had emailed me a copy of the monroney prior to delivery from port. The car came with a final one that didn’t list the spoiler. Also, I got the cargo cover and it’s not on the window sticker and I didn’t pay extra for it. Not sure what’s going on there but I’ll take it!


So you thought you were going to get the spoiler, but the car showed up & it didn't have it AND it wasn't on the window sticker and you didn't get charged for it.

So what's the problem here? lol


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

snobrdrdan said:


> So you thought you were going to get the spoiler, but the car showed up & it didn't have it AND it wasn't on the window sticker and you didn't get charged for it.
> 
> So what's the problem here? lol


The problem was that it was on the original window sticker the dealer sent me and I was curious what it was going to look like. Then the dealer sent me a pic of the car and it wasn’t on the car. I had to get the price adjusted and they reissued the window sticker. All is good now. I can add later if I want…


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

BostonVR6 said:


> I don’t think the privacy cover is an option/accessory, it’s just part of the car. At least SEL RLine.
> 
> wheel locks was the only dealer installed option I was able to get them to remove. 199 seemed steep. Granted for - 39k car, 200 is trivial, but just hate the thought of overpaying for something lol


Revival from the dead but completely understand where you are coming from. You’re essentially paying interest on those dealer add ons


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

dangxiii said:


> Revival from the dead but completely understand where you are coming from. You’re essentially paying interest on those dealer add ons


ha didnt even think about the interest part too. 

And thanks for reviving the thread, reminded me i have to go buy the wheel locks still!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

New:









2018-2021 VW Volkswagen Tiguan Lockable Wheel Lock Bolts Set OEM NEW 5Q0698137 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2018-2021 VW Volkswagen Tiguan Lockable Wheel Lock Bolts Set OEM NEW 5Q0698137 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Used: (I believe these will work)









VW Volkswagen Jetta Lockable Wheel Lock Bolts Set Oegenuine 000071597D for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VW Volkswagen Jetta Lockable Wheel Lock Bolts Set Oegenuine 000071597D at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Bob.


----------

